# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Ofrezco aceitunas de Tacna para exportación y para el mercado e industria nacional

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuario de AgroFórum: 
La aceituna de Tacna es por excelencia la mejor en cuanto a sabor, textura y tamaño adecuado para su comercialización. Contamos y ofrecemos las variedades sevillana (ya sea verde en sal, o negra en sal); y mulata (verde y blanca) -según las temporadas-... ¡Aceitunas sanas y limpias!... ya que utilizamos abonos foliareas biológicos.  :Wink:   
Manejamos volumenes importantes de aceitunas, segun los lotes que se necesitan por semana o año; ya que mi contacto es tanto productor como acopiador. La aceituna se vende ya sea al barrer o seleccionada por calibres.  
Los precios de la aceituna sevillana al barrer están desde los S/.6.00 hasta los S/.4.00 por kilo. Los calibres más chicos hasta S/.3.00 x kilo. Otras variedades como la aceitera procesada están entre S/.1.80- S/.1.50 (es la chiquita de mesa). 
Contamos con toda la infraestructura, conocimientos y maquinarias necesarias para emprender interesantes proyectos, por lo que estamos buscando inversionistas que deseen trabajar a largo plazo con este producto. 
Los interesados puede ponerse en contacto conmigo a través de este tema, a través de mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*... Como siempre, pueden econtrar mis demás datos de contacto en la firma de este mensaje. 
SaludosTemas similares: TENGO PEDIDO DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO EN GRANO PARA MERCADO NACIONAL TODO EL AÑO Frutas deshidratadas para mercado nacional Vendo Sandía y Papaya para el mercado nacional aceitunas en general----consigo aceitunas---broker---tacna-peru Ministerio de la Producción lanzará en 15 días Plan Nacional de Acuicultura para impulsar industria

----------

ANDINAJF

----------

